# glock magazines



## punkinabox (Oct 27, 2009)

when adding a plus 2 base plate on my 17 rnd glock 17 magazine do i have to change the springs too?


----------



## Fanner50 (Nov 22, 2009)

It's my understanding that you don't have to change the spring.


----------

